# Looks like it took!



## Tanner. C (Jul 7, 2017)

My lowii x sanderianum cross.


----------



## Tanner. C (Jul 7, 2017)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2017)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tom Reddick (Jul 8, 2017)

So far so good- hoping all continues to go well!


----------



## Dan149 (Jul 9, 2017)

Good luck mate! 

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Jul 18, 2017)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Trithor (Jul 20, 2017)

That looks very promising indeed.


----------

